# [Kadu] bram emotikonek

## dmband

Witam,

Mam drobny, ale uciążliwy dla mnie problem z kadu. Otóż po instalacji wersji 0.4.3 nie pojawiają mi się emotikonki w oknie rozmowy. Zgodnie z poradą ludzi w forum kadu przekompilowałem QT i kadu z flagą "gif" i nic to nie pomogło. 

Używam gnome'a, ale to raczej nie powinno mieć wpływu, bo wcześniej wszystko działało.

Jakieś pomysły?

Pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

----------

## ro-x

poprosze o emerge --info, emerge -pv kadu i emerge -pv qt. radze tez dobrze przeszukac konfigurator i sprawdzic czy wyswietlanie emotek jest wlaczone. ostatnio mialem taki sam problem i pomogla wlasnie flaga gif. mam takie wrazenie ze kompilujesz qt4 z flaga gif, a musisz przekompilowac qt3 z ta flaga  :Wink:  zwykle "emerge qt" emerguje qt4, my potrzebujemy do kadu qt3.

zobacz czy w 

```
emerge -pv =x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4
```

masz flage gif na czerwono  :Smile:  no i zachecam do instalki kadu w wersji 5.0, dziala bardzo dobrze.

----------

## dmband

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> zobacz czy w
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

jest na zielono

 *Quote:*   

> no i zachecam do instalki kadu w wersji 5.0, dziala bardzo dobrze.

 

Od tego zacząłem, ale tam też nie miałem emotek, więc chciałem zmusić 0.4.3 żeby działało dobrze  :Wink: 

emerge --info:

```

Last Sync: Wed, 13 Dec 2006 20:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.3 [disabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  0.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -msse2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shu tdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms / /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -msse2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig confcache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbo x sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/ distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en_GB pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/d istfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/vlos"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X accessibility acpi alsa arts asf atm berkdb bindist bitmap-fonts bonj our cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups daap dbus dhcp dlloader dri dv dvd dvdr ed s elibc_glibc esd fam ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gimp gimpp rint glitz gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv input_devices_evdev in put_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_sy naptics input_devices_vmmouse ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kdehiddenvisibility ker nel_linux libg++ libnotify linguas_en_GB linguas_pl mad mng mono motif nautilus ncurses njb nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl pertty png  ppds pppd python qt3 quicktime rdesktop readline real reflection samba scanner sdl session skins sox spl ssl svg tcpd theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1 -fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU v4l video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_c ards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dumm y video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_ca rds_i810 video_cards_i915 video_cards_imstt video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga v ideo_cards_neomagic video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_r128 video_cards_ radeon video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_sava ge video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx  video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_car ds_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo vo rbis wifi win32codecs wxwindows xine xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA _OPTS

```

emerge -pv kadu

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/kadu-0.4.3  USE="alsa arts esd oss ssl -amarok -config_wizard -debug -extraicons -extramodules -mail -nas -speech -spell -tcltk -voice -xosd" 0 kB

```

emerge -pv qt

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-4.1.4-r2  USE="accessibility cups gif jpeg mng opengl png zlib -debug -doc -examples -firebird -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 0 kB

```

----------

## ro-x

zrob tak jak mowilem 

```
USE="gif" emerge -av =x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r4
```

jesli flaga jest na zielono znaczy ze nie jest uzyta. uzyte sa na czerwono, zielone sa zaznaczone do uzycia. najzwyczajniej w swiecie nie masz flagi gif.

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -pv qt
> 
> ```
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 sam widzisz ze chce ci rebuildowac qt4 a potrzebujesz qt3. sprawa oczywista.

----------

## dmband

Wielkie dzięki! Pomogło!  :Smile: 

I teraz sprawa dla mnie też jest oczywista!  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

proszę dodać [SOLVED] do tematu!

----------

## Sochu

Mnie ten sam problem męczył od kilku tygodni, ale nie sądziłem że to wina flag  :Wink: .

Dziekuje i w moim imieniu  :Smile: .

----------

